
Gerbil Scheme - tosh
http://hackzen.org/gerbil/
======
sdegutis
Very exciting, I love Lisps. Here's the tutorial for anyone else looking:

[https://github.com/vyzo/gerbil/blob/master/doc/guide.md](https://github.com/vyzo/gerbil/blob/master/doc/guide.md)

------
huntie
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15394603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15394603)

------
qop
Clicking (doc) leads me back to the landing page.

These bullet points are exciting but where is the docs? Examples? Anything?

~~~
tmalsburg2
Finding the docs took me less time than writing this comment. Here you go:
[https://github.com/vyzo/gerbil](https://github.com/vyzo/gerbil)

~~~
kristianp
That's beside the, point. If the website has links that don't work, generally
poor UI, you're losing the audience of people coming to the website. If the
docs are on github, then put a link on the website to the docs!

~~~
tmalsburg2
I think that discussing broken links is besides the point.

